# MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Ventus OC



## Superwip (6. August 2019)

Ich möchte im Zuge meines PC-Upgrades eine möglichst leistunsstarke Grafikkarte einbauen.

In Frage kommt für mich insbesondere die MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Ventus OC, welche die leistungsstärkste Karte sein sollte die (gerade) noch in mein Gehäuse passt. Nun stellt sich die Frage: Wie kann ich diese Karte am besten Wasserkühlen? Einen eigenen Fullcover Kühler scheint es ja nicht zu geben...


----------



## Klasn (6. August 2019)

Welches Gehäuse hast du denn? Wenn eine 2070 Super passt passt auch eine 2080 Super, da alle 3 das gleiche Referenz PCB teilen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das nur diese eine 2070 super von MSI geschrumpft wurde. Die 2080 Ventus hatte nämlich das Referenz PCB, daher wäre meine Theorie das auch die 2070 Super Ventus das Referenz PCB nutzt, und dann kannst du auch eine 2080 Super nutzen. Und die reine Größe des PCB ist sogar die gleiche wie bei der 2080ti und sogar der Titan (267mm Länge)


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2019)

Einfach eine 2070s mit Referenz PCB nehmen, da passen dann die Kühler für die 2080.


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2019)

Referenz-GTX-270 SUPER sind anscheinend 269mm lang, die RTX 2070 SUPER  Ventus OC ist nur 257mm lang. Dieser entscheidende Unterschied ist wohl  tatsächlich auf ein kürzeres PCB zurückzuführen.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Lian Li PC-V351, dieses bietet im  Auslieferungszustand zwar 285mm Karten Platz aber dank Radiator sind es  nur knappe 270mm und das ist mir zu eng... vielleicht könnte ich aber  auch einen flacheren Radiator einbauen. 

Leider sind die Herstellerangaben anscheinend nicht völlig einheitlich,  manche Hersteller messen wohl die PCB-Länge, andere inklusive Blende  usw.

Ich kann zur Zeit auch nicht auf den Millimeter genau bestimmen wie viel  Platz ich wirklich im Gehäuse habe. Etwas Spiel wäre im Zweifel nicht  schlecht.


----------



## Tekkla (8. August 2019)

Ich stand auch davor mir genau diese Karte zu holen. Aktuell gibt es aber für dieses Customlayout noch keinen Block. Bei EKWB steht noch immer "Compatibility pending" zu dieser Karte. Wäre die Länge nicht ausschlaggebend, dann hätte die RTX 2080 Ti SEA HAWK EK X was, zumal es in der Summe gleich teuer wenn nicht gar günstiger wäre. So aber bleibt dir nur zu warten.


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2019)

Ich denke ich werde die Karte dennoch kaufen und hoffen bzw. mir etwas überlegen und derweil provisorisch mit Luft kühlen. Der Neukauf eilt, denn meine alte GraKa hat den Geist aufgegeben...


----------

